# Diazepam (Valium) in treatment of IBS



## Guest (Oct 3, 2001)

CORRECTION: Previous posting regarding the above had incorrect e mail reply address.I wonder whether anyone has had any experience with the use of Diazepam (Valium) in small doses that is, 0.8 -1 mgs to treat episodes of tenesmus (feeling of incomplete emptying) in IBS. It tends to control the discomfort experienced for up to 2 hours. I look forward to hearing of any similar experience. Please reply to my e mail address: boomie###iafrica.com


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 22, 2001)

Boomie,I have used Valium for years on an "as needed" basis. My main reason is to relax the muscles when gross bloating occurs, which often leads to panic attack, so it also helps with that too. I use 4 to 5 mg ( break bits off if I want to take reduced dose).The relaxation results in gas moving along and exiting, and how!!I have never found them addictive. One Rx of 50 lasts around six months. Never thought about using it for your problem .Is the purpose to relax the rectum etc?


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 22, 2001)

Boomie,I have used Valium for years on an "as needed" basis. My main reason is to relax the muscles when gross bloating occurs, which often leads to panic attack, so it also helps with that too. I use 4 to 5 mg ( break bits off if I want to take reduced dose).The relaxation results in gas moving along and exiting, and how!!I have never found them addictive. One Rx of 50 lasts around six months. Never thought about using it for your problem .Is the purpose to relax the rectum etc?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2001)

Dear RedclawYour experience with the use of Valium in 'bloating'(flatulence),confirms its effectiveness in treating symptoms of IBS which as you are aware may vary.Its use in a feeling of incomplete emptying as referred to in my initial posting (see above,is pobably similar in mechanism causing muscular relaxation.A word of caution about Diazepam: It may become addictive. I note you use very small doses, "breaking bits off". This is probably wise.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2001)

Dear RedclawYour experience with the use of Valium in 'bloating'(flatulence),confirms its effectiveness in treating symptoms of IBS which as you are aware may vary.Its use in a feeling of incomplete emptying as referred to in my initial posting (see above,is pobably similar in mechanism causing muscular relaxation.A word of caution about Diazepam: It may become addictive. I note you use very small doses, "breaking bits off". This is probably wise.


----------



## docgma (Oct 7, 2001)

i have the same problem detaILS PLEASE


----------



## docgma (Oct 7, 2001)

i have the same problem detaILS PLEASE


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2001)

In response to docgma, I have sent you an e mail, but may I refer you to my original posting as above. Some of the symptoms of IBS especially the feeling of incomplete emptying(tenesmus)or a feeling that you require to have a bowel action, but nothing happens and you strain in vain, can be temporarily relieved by taking a very small amount of Diazepam (Valium). You can break off about one eighth of a 5mgs tablet and this should give relief in about 20 minutes. Duration of effect may last from 1 1/2 to 2 hours. The dose can be repeated but bear in mind Diazepam is addictive and its usage should be restricted to occasional episodes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2001)

In response to docgma, I have sent you an e mail, but may I refer you to my original posting as above. Some of the symptoms of IBS especially the feeling of incomplete emptying(tenesmus)or a feeling that you require to have a bowel action, but nothing happens and you strain in vain, can be temporarily relieved by taking a very small amount of Diazepam (Valium). You can break off about one eighth of a 5mgs tablet and this should give relief in about 20 minutes. Duration of effect may last from 1 1/2 to 2 hours. The dose can be repeated but bear in mind Diazepam is addictive and its usage should be restricted to occasional episodes.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

That's great that some have the luxury of being able to take Valium...expecially if it helps with the cramps..For me I cannot go anywhere near it because I become very very dependant of it for many years..And when the attacks was bad if one helped then 2 must be better..Just be aware of what it can do and not all peopole is like me....I pray that I never have a desire to take another one....but when I read your post I thought wow this might really help me again...No No No (just for me ) I was so hooked on those things I couldnt think what my life would be without them one day....But it has worked fine for the last 14 years with out them..But if it helps you by all means take it.------------------"If you always do what you have always did, You'll always get what you always got "


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

That's great that some have the luxury of being able to take Valium...expecially if it helps with the cramps..For me I cannot go anywhere near it because I become very very dependant of it for many years..And when the attacks was bad if one helped then 2 must be better..Just be aware of what it can do and not all peopole is like me....I pray that I never have a desire to take another one....but when I read your post I thought wow this might really help me again...No No No (just for me ) I was so hooked on those things I couldnt think what my life would be without them one day....But it has worked fine for the last 14 years with out them..But if it helps you by all means take it.------------------"If you always do what you have always did, You'll always get what you always got "


----------



## cindy80004 (May 1, 2001)

Have taken valium for years for anxiety and panic attacks......way before my IBS began. I take 7mg each morning and 5mg each night.  I would never dream of abusing my Rx. I have been at much higher doses and much lower and at some points I have been off it completely and I have never once had a problem with going up or down with the dose or even being off it. However, I never decide my dose on an "as needed" basis. I take exactly what my doctor says to take and when he says to take it...no more, no less. Am now aiming for 5mg in morning and 5mg at night. If it weren't for the panic attacks I probably wouldn't take it just for IBS.....but the two seen to go hand in hand (for me anyway). Good Luck.Cindy


----------



## cindy80004 (May 1, 2001)

Have taken valium for years for anxiety and panic attacks......way before my IBS began. I take 7mg each morning and 5mg each night. I would never dream of abusing my Rx. I have been at much higher doses and much lower and at some points I have been off it completely and I have never once had a problem with going up or down with the dose or even being off it. However, I never decide my dose on an "as needed" basis. I take exactly what my doctor says to take and when he says to take it...no more, no less. Am now aiming for 5mg in morning and 5mg at night. If it weren't for the panic attacks I probably wouldn't take it just for IBS.....but the two seen to go hand in hand (for me anyway). Good Luck.Cindy


----------



## maumie (Jul 29, 2001)

I have used Valium for many years also. Way before I had IBS symptoms. I tend to be a type A person and have become a very nervous person. Once my nerves take over, then the need to use the bathroom becomes a major problem. So, when I feel an anxious feeling coming on, I take a 5 mg tablet and cut it in half and take it without delay. This prevents the IBS urgency and cramps. I too am very careful to take it only when absolutely needed. I've taken valium for almost 20 yrs. but not every day. I go weeks and months sometimes without requiring it. Everyone is different, I know, so we all have to use what works for us. I'm not really very happy being on ANY medication, but have learned long ago to use meds to help me live a normal life and stop fretting over it. I wish everyone peace of mind and body.


----------



## maumie (Jul 29, 2001)

I have used Valium for many years also. Way before I had IBS symptoms. I tend to be a type A person and have become a very nervous person. Once my nerves take over, then the need to use the bathroom becomes a major problem. So, when I feel an anxious feeling coming on, I take a 5 mg tablet and cut it in half and take it without delay. This prevents the IBS urgency and cramps. I too am very careful to take it only when absolutely needed. I've taken valium for almost 20 yrs. but not every day. I go weeks and months sometimes without requiring it. Everyone is different, I know, so we all have to use what works for us. I'm not really very happy being on ANY medication, but have learned long ago to use meds to help me live a normal life and stop fretting over it. I wish everyone peace of mind and body.


----------



## docgma (Oct 7, 2001)

have had no success with valium maybe it takes a little longer to start working, i still get post evacuation with cramps & feeling of retained gas, stools are pasty & narrow, have had numerous exams & treatments to no avail, I'm willing to try anything at this point for relief. I hesitate to take laxatives for they make things worse, so far Drs have not helped me, I also have an enlarged protate & am wondering if there is a relationship? Any advice?


----------



## docgma (Oct 7, 2001)

have had no success with valium maybe it takes a little longer to start working, i still get post evacuation with cramps & feeling of retained gas, stools are pasty & narrow, have had numerous exams & treatments to no avail, I'm willing to try anything at this point for relief. I hesitate to take laxatives for they make things worse, so far Drs have not helped me, I also have an enlarged protate & am wondering if there is a relationship? Any advice?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2001)

There have been several responses to my original posting on 10-03-2001 regarding the use of Diazepam (Valium)in IBS and these are on the bulletin. All the comments made are valid and emphasise possible addiction. The use of the substance should therefore be occasional and in small doses. Its use is purely symptomatic and other agents should always be considered.You should always consult your own Physician.With regard to the last posting from docgma, there is a reported asociation of enlarged prostate with IBS. It is suggested that you consult your Urologist. Benign enlargement of the Prostate is in many instances treated conservatively with oral agents such as Doxazosin, an alpha 1 adreneoceptor blocking agent, marketed in some countries as Cardura.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2001)

There have been several responses to my original posting on 10-03-2001 regarding the use of Diazepam (Valium)in IBS and these are on the bulletin. All the comments made are valid and emphasise possible addiction. The use of the substance should therefore be occasional and in small doses. Its use is purely symptomatic and other agents should always be considered.You should always consult your own Physician.With regard to the last posting from docgma, there is a reported asociation of enlarged prostate with IBS. It is suggested that you consult your Urologist. Benign enlargement of the Prostate is in many instances treated conservatively with oral agents such as Doxazosin, an alpha 1 adreneoceptor blocking agent, marketed in some countries as Cardura.


----------

